# Kitchen vent leaking rain water



## Jhy (May 25, 2017)

I have a vent installed a few years ago which was working fine until about a week ago. Its been leaking water in the kitchen where the fan is intalled in the ceiling. No other leaks are apparent. I did check the vent on the roof and no real leaks were found. I tried to hose it down with water but no leaks were noticed then. Its raining today and sure enough, its leaking! I am attaching pictures to show what I am talking about. Any ideas on how to approach this?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

You have a bad install on the roof hood. I would get a new hood, 2 or 3 new shingles, and a roofer if needed. Who ever did the install with all that tar has no business being on a roof.


----------



## Jhy (May 25, 2017)

It was installed over 4 years ago and held up fine. The tar was just my attempt to seal up any cracks that may have been causing the leak.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

OK we'll cut you some slack on all the tar. But not much. By taring the bottom of the flange you have prevented any water that should have leaked out from doing so and may have actually made it worse. 
Or could just be the hood has gone bad. Doesn't change the earlier suggestion.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Slapping tar all over it is never the right way to fix it, just going to make it far harder to make the proper repair.
It should have looked like this when installed, if it was done right.
https://www.google.com/search?q=roo...sAQIfA&biw=1366&bih=638#imgrc=_gHzYEOmnrPRdM:


----------



## Jhy (May 25, 2017)

Okay, so any way to repair this without replacing the vent?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Willing to spend time trying to get off all that old tar and shingles to try and save a $25.00 vent?


----------



## Jhy (May 25, 2017)

Ok you're right, I'll stop being lazy. Can you point me to any directions?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

http://s3.supplyhouse.com/manuals/1294168221174/43051_PROD_FILE.pdf


----------



## Jhy (May 25, 2017)

I am trying to remove the old vent but there's definitely too much tar that was initially used and now its dried up and stuck! Any ideas?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Jhy said:


> I am trying to remove the old vent but there's definitely too much tar that was initially used and now its dried up and stuck! Any ideas?



Going to need a flat bar like this or some version of this. Probably going to damage a few shingles, so have a few on hand.


----------



## Jhy (May 25, 2017)

Excellent thanks guys!


----------

